# What is this frogs in National Geo?



## EDs Fly Meat

National Geographic Feb 1999 Vol. 195 No2 Page 33

Very curious. Some kind of Epidobates.

Dave


----------



## Guest

Hey Dave,

I finally looked up the article. I am not sure what kind of frog is pictured. 
The article said the frog was from the Vilcamba region of Peru. I will see what info I can find on it.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

*That would be great*

Thanks Ben,
That would be great.
Dave


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

*I think its a*

Hey Ben,
I am guessing that its a type of quinquivittatus. I don;t think its an epidobates. But it would be nice to have seen a shot of the back.
Your thoughts?
Dave


----------



## Guest

I am still looking it first had me thinking Epipedobates azureiventris, but that frog is located farther north I believe. The colors are close, but I don't think it fits right. Here is a top view of one that has the right color








But most of the pictures I have seen the frog doesn't have the same stripe pattern on the side. Size is close 25-28mm.

The leg pattern on the National Geo frog looks more vent/imitator.

And to make a correction the article said *Vilcabamba Peru*
I am still looking for an ID, just haven't had much free time to do it.


----------



## Guest

Hey Dave,

I ask around and another frogger ( Tim P.) said that it looks like a unidentified type of quinquivittatus that he has heard about in that region.
That may be you best anwser for now.

Hope that helps,


----------



## EricM

*N. geo frog*

BEn and DAve

Just dug up a copy of the issue and the frog is certainly a Dendrobates species, reminds me of a duellmani with spotted panguana looking legs. It is definately not an Epipe and for sure is not azureventris, the body proportions are completely differant. I forget the German word but it sounds like Gestalt, which means you can identify something by the way it looks. I spent much of my college years identifying flatfish (flounder, sand dabs, turbots, halibut) off the CA coast and after many hours of using the field guides you get a sense for the fish just by overall shape. 
Anyways maybe Tim or Mark can shed some light on this thumbnail.

Thanks
ERIc


----------



## MPepper

I would love to see a pic of the frog in question but i dont have the issue, our library doesnt keep back issues past two years, and i couldnt find it in any of the used book stores here either...grrr.

if anyone wants to scan me a copy, sell me a copy of the issue or direct me to a link where i can view it online i would be greatful.

thanks,
mark


----------



## Guest

Hey Mark,

I have the issue on CD, and it is stuck in my old CD ROM drive, I just need to take the time to power it up and remove the disk. If you don't have the picture with in a week let me know and I will work on getting it to you.


----------



## froglady

> I have the issue on CD, and it is stuck in my old CD ROM drive, I just need to take the time to power it up and remove the disk.


I had a problem with a CD ROM drive once where I couldn't get it to open. I found out that there is a little tiny round opening on the front just large enough to stick a paper clip into. If you straighten out a paper clip and stick it (or similar object) into the hole the drive will manually open. Might save you some work......


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

*.*

Glad you got the photo to send him. I have been staring at that magazine and don't have a scanner. What is that frog?


----------



## jbeetle

I'd be interested in seeing this frog myself, so if anyone does scan it or something please feel free to send a copy my way  .


----------



## Guest

Thank you Sarah!
That only took 10 mins, because I had to find a paper clip 
Now time to see if I can get that picture.


----------



## MPepper

Hey Ben,

any luck with the pic? Im anxious to see it, and Im sure Jon Beetle is chomping at the bit too.. :lol: 

thanks!


----------



## Guest

Ok here it is... 
Thank you to both of the ladies at Quality Captives for helping me find an easy way to get to the pic.


----------



## jbeetle

Thanks for posting the picture Ben. That is a really cool looking frog, wish I could see some other shots of it. I have no clue what it is lol. 

Mark, I haven't been bugging him about it... well not that much lol.


----------



## froglady

Bgreen said:


> Ok here it is...
> Thank you to both of the ladies at Quality Captives for helping me find an easy way to get to the pic.



You're welcome. I'd have to admit though I really wanted to see the picture too!!! :lol: Very cool looking little one.......


----------



## MPepper

thanks for posting that Ben.

interesting picture, would be nice to see the dorsal shot. definetely a quinq group frog unfortunately i cant add anything newto whats alrewady been suggested.

much of the cordillera vilcabamba has not been extensively surveyed if at all, especially not by people looking for frogs so not surprising that it yeilds a few surprises. peru undoubtedly has many many surprises for us.

thanks again Ben!


----------



## bbrock

Hey guys,

I'm flying entirely on memory here which is dangerous but I would swear there is another pic of that frog in a different issue of about the same time. I remember this came up on frognet and I believe it was confirmed that it was a potentially new species in the quinc group. Ben, you might try skimming the issues around the time of that one and see if there isn't a little blurb about it in the editorial section or something. Maybe I'm thinking of a different frog but I think it's the same one but not that particular photo.


----------



## Guest

When I see pictures like this, I want to throw my arms up in the air and quit trying to fathom the quinquevittatus group. I bet there is some peruvian native out there with a handful of sharpies, just coloring every damn frog a different color & pattern.


----------



## Scott

Yep - you *never* know what's popping out of Peru next.

http://www.frognet.org/gallery/Matthew-Mirabello/imitator2a?full=1


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

*Yep*

An undefinded Quic? Oh great! Yet another monkey wrench into the quinquevittatus controversy. I was surprised that not only do the various morphs of ventrimaculatus look different, Seigfried Christmann demonstrates that they even sound different. Where these two fit in I don't know. But I'm glad we call all agree that this is definately a cool frog, as is the one Matt Mirabello has. I wouldn't mind picking a pair or two of those, but I am a captive bred nut. I am curious what will come out of the Nabico Project. But I suspect that it will all be lowland stuff, but we'll see.
Dave


----------



## Guest

Well I checked all the issues from Jan 97 - Dec 00.
Eyes hurt but didn't find the picture... Oh well it was worth the search.


----------



## Homer

Scott said:


> Yep - you *never* know what's popping out of Peru next.
> 
> http://www.frognet.org/gallery/Matthew-Mirabello/imitator2a?full=1


Scott, 

You have to stop posting links to that picture, because it just drives me nuts every time I see it. :lol: That is such a gorgeous frog, and it's not good to want what you can't have! :?


----------



## Scott

To those of you with the "Dendrobatidae - Fantastic Journey" book, I invite you to look at Volume II - Page 155.

"Panguana type 'C'".

What we call a Panguani Lamasi, a slightly different variant than is in the hobby.

Sure looks like it to me.

s


----------



## Scott

*Re: N. geo frog*

There you go... I think Eric was ahead of me on it.

s


EricM said:


> BEn and DAve
> 
> Just dug up a copy of the issue and the frog is certainly a Dendrobates species, reminds me of a duellmani with spotted panguana looking legs.


----------



## yuri

http://www.rainforestconservation.org/d ... lmani.html

Any chance this looks the same to you folks?


----------

